# Richt's replacement



## General Lee (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm not saying he needs to go YET,but say he leaves,who are your top 3 coaches to take over at Ga?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow.... Nick Saban, Urban Meyer, Mack Brown  

Two straight losses and its already off with his head.  Yall need to relax.  It's week 3!


----------



## HermanMerman (Sep 20, 2010)

Kirby Smart.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 20, 2010)

HermanMerman said:


> Kirby Smart.



Not throwing CMR under the bus by any stretch of the imagination, BUT, if CMR were to be "gone" for any reason, ONLY then I would put  Kirby Smart on a list with Chris Petersen, and possibly Will Muschamp. Perhaps the "coach in waiting" status would not trump HC now status.  All of this is rather premature though, isn't it?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2010)

I think that if you are making a list, Chip kelley has to be on it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 20, 2010)

should be someone from the defensive side of the ball, imo.

I also like Randy Edsall, a lot.  Was kind of up in the air over whether I wanted Paul Johnson or Edsall to come to Tech.  Basically, I was fine with either one, and even with Johnson's success, would still be fine if Edsall had come.  I think he's a real quality coach.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 20, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think that if you are making a list, Chip kelley has to be on it.



He is 10-3 career. Not too sure I see an advantage there.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 20, 2010)

Like I said in the other thread.  If you wait long enough Pete Carroll might be available.


----------



## Hogtown (Sep 20, 2010)

BSU's coach - whatever his name is.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 20, 2010)

Hogtown said:


> BSU's coach - whatever his name is.



Chris Peterson-BSU
Chip Kelley-Oregon
Muchamp
Smart

Are a few that would top the list.....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 20, 2010)

Jim Donnan
Ray Goff
Willie Martinez


----------



## oldenred (Sep 20, 2010)

i happen to know that saban would jump at the chance to go to GA


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 20, 2010)

Peterson ain't leaving anytime soon,....but he would be a great choice.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 20, 2010)

Muschamp wont leave..Tennessee offered him the year they hired Kiffin and I even believe they strongly approached him this past year when they got Dooley. Hes not budgin from what ive read I dont care if he played at Ga. Chris Peterson would be a good choice, then maybe uga will learn some more offensive plays besides screens n draws with the occasional deep bomb lol. Larry Cocker is also lookin to get back in the mix. But in my opinion yall should leave Richt as coach..I kinda like him!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 20, 2010)

oldenred said:


> i happen to know that saban would jump at the chance to go to GA



Yep Saban has good success in Athens....


----------



## Hogtown (Sep 20, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Chris Peterson-BSU
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks - I was drawing a blank. If ya'll are going to get Peterson, I'd sure plan on doing it real soon.  Peterson is not going to stay at BSU forever.  Somebody is going to pluck him out of Idaho - it might as well be the Dawgs.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 20, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Peterson ain't leaving anytime soon,....but he would be a great choice.



$$$$$$ talks just ask Saban. Everyone has a price. But like I said earlier all this talk is a little premature.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 20, 2010)

Lane Kiffin would be a perfect fit. He would get to play his rivals from Gainesville every year and also have an oppurtunity to really stick it to Tennessee more than he already has.  It would be a chance to get out of that mess he's in out west.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 20, 2010)

Week 3 and already looking for replacements? 

I'm no profit and I have no idea how this season will turn out, but what say you pitchforkin' fellers if we end the year 9-3 with a good bowl game after starting 1-2? Will it still be the end of the Richt era in your eyes?

9-3, with the circumstances this team is facing in terms of personnel and new schemes,would be a great season in my opinion. 8-4 would still have it's positives as well, albeit far fewer than 9-3


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 20, 2010)

I doubt theyll make a move any time soon. I mean there lucky more than good most of the time or atleast the last 2 years and I think the upper managment dont wanna see whats goin on at UT happen at UGA. Anytime theres a coaching change things are shakin up pretty good and they wanna stay close to the top for as long as they can. Just my opinion.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 20, 2010)

Jim Harbaugh, Muschamp, or Peterson would be great if we end up with a vacancy


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 20, 2010)

toyota4x4h said:


> I doubt theyll make a move any time soon. I mean there lucky more than good most of the time or atleast the last 2 years and I think the upper managment dont wanna see whats goin on at UT happen at UGA. Anytime theres a coaching change things are shakin up pretty good and they wanna stay close to the top for as long as they can. Just my opinion.



I think you definitely have a point with the UT example. They tried replacing a very good HC with a NC and SEC trophies to bring in a new blood, high-strung, west coast guy and let him fill his staff with more flamboyant personalities that didn't mesh with a lot of UT fans. Expectations were high, and Kiffin might have even been able to make UT a better program had he just coached and not made the school look like idiots every week in the media. But he had no grasp of the traditions at UT or in the SEC. He came in and tried to punk everyone around and it wasn't what UT was used to. Say what you want about Fulmer, the guy won lots of ballgames, and he didn't act like a 16 yr old kid while he was doing it. So Kiffin gives UT a bad image in the span of a year, then leaves in the middle of the night to run back home. UT looks like idiots, Kiffin is officially declared the be the moron that most of us all thought he was, and UT is in a bad mess scrambling to find a 3rd coach in over a year. 

Having said that, I think UT hired a good guy. He's unproven at this level to say the least, but he grasps that heritage and tradition that UT fans are so faithful of. He is a classy guy who says the things they want to hear. He annunciates.  I think he will be good for their program, but it will be another year or two before they are back to being in the mix.

UGA has the same kind of history with classy coaches, and the traditions and history associated with UGA is taken very seriously by much of the fan base. Bringing in a new guy could completely shake the entire landscape of the program in a short period of time and leave the program in very rough shape. 

Seems like a legitimate reason to be hesitant in the coaching carousel...


----------



## SGADawg (Sep 20, 2010)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Jim Donnan
> Ray Goff
> Willie Martinez




No, you really didn't go there!!!

Waaay too early for these kind of threads, imho.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 20, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Peterson ain't leaving anytime soon,....but he would be a great choice.





Unicoidawg said:


> $$$$$$ talks just ask Saban. Everyone has a price. But like I said earlier all this talk is a little premature.



BSU can't afford what UGA can, so the price tag would make the cahnge imminent; if UGA came through with the $$$ Peterson would be the HC at UGA.



BlackSmoke said:


> Week 3 and already looking for replacements?
> 
> I'm no prophet and I have no idea how this season will turn out, but what say you pitchforkin' fellers if we end the year 9-3 with a good bowl game after starting 1-2? Will it still be the end of the Richt era in your eyes?
> 
> 9-3, with the circumstances this team is facing in terms of personnel and new schemes,would be a great season in my opinion. 8-4 would still have it's positives as well, albeit far fewer than 9-3



I agree with you Adam. Richt won't go anywhere with a 9-3, or even an 8-4. CMR will be around for another year at least with those records, and even a 7-4 would keep him. I don't see whay UGA still couldn't even have a 10-2 still. Why not?  
I don't see UGA having a 6-5, but there is a lot of football to be played...the probabality of UGA losing three more games is there, but remote. (UF, Auburn, Tech-perish the thought of losing to all three) Personally, I think Arky, and USCe may be better than people realize.  Four more games before any of us really see what the season holds.
HEY! Some key losses for other SEC teams, and the Dawgs are still in the hunt. 
This coach talk is just interesting, that's all.


----------



## General Lee (Sep 20, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> $$$$$$ talks just ask Saban. Everyone has a price. But like I said earlier all this talk is a little premature.


I agree,but have a few friends that wouldn't mind seeing CMR leave today.This is just internet "what if" banter............


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 20, 2010)

toyota4x4h said:


> Larry Cocker is also lookin to get back in the mix. But in my opinion yall should leave Richt as coach..I kinda like him!



Don't go the Larry Coker rout, been down that one already.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2010)

June Jones. look what he did at Hawaii


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 20, 2010)

Hide your kids, quick !! The mutts have started to eat their own !!  You mutts a such a predictable bunch !!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 20, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Jim Harbaugh, Muschamp, or Peterson would be great if we end up with a vacancy



I don't wanna play this game yet, but if I had to pick, those would be my top 3.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> June Jones. look what he did at Hawaii



Jerry Glanville.  Get those tickets ready for Elvis.  The King is a Dawg.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Jerry Glanville.  Get those tickets ready for Elvis.  The King is a Dawg.


----------



## fish3rm8n (Sep 20, 2010)

Why does everyone want Peterson, They only play High School caliber teams.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 20, 2010)

Les Miles


----------



## General Lee (Sep 20, 2010)

fish3rm8n said:


> Why does everyone want Peterson, They only play High School caliber teams.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 20, 2010)

Vince Dooley


----------



## chadair (Sep 20, 2010)

fish3rm8n said:


> Why does everyone want Peterson, They only play High School caliber teams.


I agree, but he does a LOT with LESS talent, then any other coach at the moment. 

"IF" Richt was to be booted, the dogs would do well to go outside the box. A Peterson type with a spread offense is harder to defend then the typical 2 man route that Richts schemes seem to favor!!

And I'll say it AGAIN!! Uga does not need to train a guy to be a head coach. I personally dont see all the love with Muschamp and Smart.

Peterson
Whittingham
Kelly


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 20, 2010)

No Bobo???  Richt isn't going anywhere this year.


----------



## TwoSeventy (Sep 20, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Week 3 and already looking for replacements?
> 
> I'm no profit and I have no idea how this season will turn out, but what say you pitchforkin' fellers if we end the year 9-3 with a good bowl game after starting 1-2? Will it still be the end of the Richt era in your eyes?
> 
> 9-3, with the circumstances this team is facing in terms of personnel and new schemes,would be a great season in my opinion. 8-4 would still have it's positives as well, albeit far fewer than 9-3



9-3 Would be a stretch. If you look at the schedule honestly, we could lose 4 more games if things dont improve. Heck Miss. is favored to win this week at there place. This season could get very ugly.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Dawg fans, Houston Nutt will be available at the end of the season, if not before. We'll make you a trade Huston Nutt and Tyrone Nix for nothing just get them out of Oxford!!!!!!


----------



## ez240rider (Sep 20, 2010)

Will not happen any time soon......I say 9-3...8-4!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2010)

chadair said:


> I agree, but he does a LOT with LESS talent, then any other coach at the moment.
> 
> "IF" Richt was to be booted, the dogs would do well to go outside the box. A Peterson type with a spread offense is harder to defend then the typical 2 man route that Richts schemes seem to favor!!
> 
> ...



If CMR were to get the boot, there is no way that I want Smart or Muschamp.  This is an example of people thinking with their heart rather than their head.  I don't care that they played at UGA.  No way would I want to find out what kind of head coach they would make by putting them in charge of ours.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 20, 2010)

TwoSeventy said:


> 9-3 Would be a stretch. If you look at the schedule honestly, we could lose 4 more games if things dont improve. Heck Miss. is favored to win this week at there place. This season could get very ugly.



9-3 would be a stretch with big games against UF, AU, GT and UT still to come. But it is possible. We did it just a few short years ago and ended the season running wide open. 

I'm not saying we WILL, I'm just saying we could and it will be interesting to see the same folks opinions come January if 9-3 and a good bowl are realistic. Chances are they won't be. I honestly think we are looking at 8-4 right now, realistically. Best case is 9-3 and worst is 7-5, in my opinion. 

But this team has the potential. It has the talent. 

The new defense is 3 games old. The new QB is 3 games old. This team will be ENTIRELY different in late November/December than it is right now. That, I have confidence in saying. 

The reason is that as the season progresses, the defensive schemes will come a lot easier to the players. They won't hesitate, instead react. Things will slow down for them and hopefully they will be much improved. 

Murray will get better with each passing game. He has done so thus far in the year in my opinion. I will agree that he still has A LOT of work to do, but I see him being a big time player for us sooner rather than later. Getting AJ back will open up this offense, like has been said before. I'm not making excuses, but our offense is different with AJ. He ALWAYS has to be accounted for. That keeps that SS from cheating up to stop the run. If he does, AJ will burn them over the top. When AJ is out, they can stack the box, bring the house, and play lights out. Like it or not, that's what happens when you have an impact player at WR.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 20, 2010)

WOW I just saw the points spread, Mississippi St favored by 1 1/2. 
But what do they know Ole miss is favored also


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2010)

fish3rm8n said:


> Why does everyone want Peterson, They only play High School caliber teams.



His predecessor, Hawkins, has not done very well coaching in a BCS conference.  Peterson has done well with his talent, which is something Richt has not done consistently, but he has not played major competition routinely enough yet.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> If CMR were to get the boot, there is no way that I want Smart or Muschamp.  This is an example of people thinking with their heart rather than their head.  I don't care that they played at UGA.  No way would I want to find out what kind of head coach they would make by putting them in charge of ours.



I'd agree with that, I'd prefer someone more seasoned.

Does Gary Patterson deserve an interview for the next HC opening at a BCS conference school?


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2010)

Paul Johnson.

He's beaten UGA once with the option. 

He could hire Joe Lee Dunn as the defensive coordinator.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 20, 2010)

Let me ask you a serious question for all of those people who want Richt fired.

What reputable established coach is going to take the UGA job if you fire a guy who is one of the winningest active coaches in the country?

I just never understood UGA fans.  Some of you guys are just delusional about your program.  To expect that you were going to a BCS bowl this year was a huge stretch.  New DC + freshman QB = no better than 9 wins.  

So many Dawg fans are just drooling for a National Championship like its their God given right to have one immediately.  UGA has won two Mythical National Championships since polls have been keeping count.  Two!  Vince Dooley in all his success, won only one time.  

Richt has only been at the helm for ten years and he's won two outright SEC titles and 4 division titles.  He's an awesome coach.  He also happens to be coaching in the SEC at a time when the SEC has been far and away the dominant conference in college football.  The SEC has always been strong, but its never been as strong as it has in the last ten years.  

I just don't get it.  I can understand the complete disappointment with UGA fans over the 2008 season.  But last year and this year's disappointment is just unwarranted.  You got beat by two teams that are top 15 programs this year and UGA is not a top 20 program.  

Too many UGA fans drink the koolaid every year and just aren't very realistic.  It is so hard to win a National Championship. Les Miles flat out lucked out winning LSU's second.  All things have to come together perfectly between experience at key positions, young talent stepping up, scheduling, lucky bounces, etc. etc.  and you are still at the mercy of the voters who have proven they aren't always right.  

South Carolina has all the pieces in place to have their best year ever in the SEC.  Arkansas has arguably the best QB in college football.  If you were expecting to beat both these teams especially with a new defensive scheme, I got news for you..  you aren't very knowledgeable about college football.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 20, 2010)

I think the only thing you can blame Richt for is that the team is going in the wrong direction presently.  I think they are an 8 or 9 win team this year but they will expect more next year especially with some of the recruits coming in.  I think he has one more year but he better get them close to winning the SEC east next year.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 20, 2010)

Harbaugh or Butch Davis.
If UGA approached Peterson I think he'd be a fool not to listen. A coach wants to move up the ranks and moving to the SEC is definately UP!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

This is great.......the Cow Pups have resorted to cannibalism


----------



## ACguy (Sep 20, 2010)

Dan Mullen 
Kyle Whittingham
Bo Pelini

I think Whittingham would take the job in a heart beat. Utah is about to join the PAC10 and Utah going to have to play a real schedule. Mullen would be a hire but I would hate to seen him at UGA. Bo Pelini is the best option IMO. The man is a defensive mastermind and has proved he can make a #1 ranked defense in the SEC. He only makes 2.1M a year and he just got a raise. The thought of Pelini as the UGA head coach is scary. Hopefully UGA can get at least 7 wins this year so Richt will be around a little longer.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Dan Mullen
> Kyle Whittingham
> Bo Pelini
> 
> I think Whittingham would take the job in a heart beat. Utah is about to join the PAC10 and Utah going to have to play a real schedule. Mullen would be a hire but I would hate to seen him at UGA. Bo Pelini is the best option IMO. The man is a defensive mastermind and has proved he can make a #1 ranked defense in the SEC. He only makes 2.1M a year and he just got a raise. The thought of Pelini as the UGA head coach is scary. Hopefully UGA can get at least 7 wins this year so Richt will be around a little longer.




If it will bother you then I certainly hope it happnes.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I think the only thing you can blame Richt for is that the team is going in the wrong direction presently.  I think they are an 8 or 9 win team this year but they will expect more next year especially with some of the recruits coming in.  I think he has one more year but he better get them close to winning the SEC east next year.



If UGA can't win east next year then CMR should be fired . They have a very easy schedule compared to UF.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 20, 2010)

ACguy said:


> If UGA can't win east next year then CMR should be fired . They have a very easy schedule compared to UF.



Murray will have a season behind him and Lemay will provide the QB battle to motivate both of them.  The defense will not have to learn a new system.  Right now it's obvious they need to develop better receivers and use the tight ends more as well as not let their QB get sacked 6 times by Arkansas' "scary" defense...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 20, 2010)

Nobody mentioned Mike Leach? Probably the best unemployed coach in the country. He may be too rough for Georgia though.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 20, 2010)

It's way too early to be talking about this.  It's at least 16 months away from happening.  Who knows who will be available then.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2010)

ACguy said:


> If UGA can't win east next year then CMR should be fired . They have a very easy schedule compared to UF.



I wish you had to be held to the same standard of job performance.  You would be living in a card board box begging for change.

Your world ends at your drive way huh?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 20, 2010)

ACguy said:


> They have a very easy schedule compared to UF.



Is that because of that crazy hard Florida out of conference schedule????


----------



## centerc (Sep 20, 2010)

Anybody could win the games that CMR won the last few years, go cheap and win the same 7-8 games a year and save a few million $$$. When was the last quality win UGA had that we would have lost without CMR?


----------



## ACguy (Sep 20, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wish you had to be held to the same standard of job performance.  You would be living in a car board box begging for change.
> 
> Your world ends at your drive way huh?



Are you joking ? If UGA doesn't win the east next year they would have went 6 straight years with out winning the east. And next year they play SC in Athens and UF has to go on the road to play SC. UF has to play at LSU , at Auburn and Bama while UGA will play At Miss , MSU and Auburn . If I had as much experience as the other guys at work I could not do a easy job as fast as they could do a hard job them I deserve to be fired.

You guys thought you were going to win 9 or 10 games this year and next year you have a easier schedule .


----------



## ACguy (Sep 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Is that because of that crazy hard Florida out of conference schedule????



What does out of conference games have to do with UF winning the east ?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 20, 2010)

ACguy said:


> What does out of conference games have to do with UF winning the east ?



Yeah on second thought...not much huh?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Are you joking ? If UGA doesn't win the east next year they would have went 6 straight years with out winning the east. And next year they play SC in Athens and UF has to go on the road to play SC. UF has to play at LSU , at Auburn and Bama while UGA will play At Miss , MSU and Auburn . If I had as much experience as the other guys at work I could not do a easy job as fast as they could do a hard job them I deserve to be fired.
> 
> You guys thought you were going to win 9 or 10 games this year and next year you have a easier schedule .



No.  I'm not joking.  Winning the east is the optimum for teams in the east.  Are you at the top of your game at work all the time?  Of course not.  You're just like anybody else.

This image of greatness that you have of yourself is funny.


----------



## chadair (Sep 20, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Nobody mentioned Mike Leach? Probably the best unemployed coach in the country. He may be too rough for Georgia though.



too much extra baggage on Leach now. I dont believe Leach would excell at a job where he had to answer to someone


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 20, 2010)

ACguy said:


> If UGA can't win east next year then CMR should be fired . They have a very easy schedule compared to UF.



SC has very few seniors, next year was supposed to be the best shot for the east, so far this year has been a bit of a surprise.  So I don't see next year being any easier of a road for UGA.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah on second thought...not much huh?



Out of conference games have nothing to do with how a team finishes in the conference . You should know that because it if did GT would have a problem after losing to Kansas. 



South GA Dawg said:


> No.  I'm not joking.  Winning the east is the optimum for teams in the east.  Are you at the top of your game at work all the time?  Of course not.  You're just like anybody else.
> 
> This image of greatness that you have of yourself is funny.



Sorry I forgot UGA was not a elite program like UF.  You guys are ok with being second or 3rd best. We fired our last HC that  had a similar conference record to Richt's. He only lasted 3 years. 

I don't think I am great. I am know where near the best at what I do. But the guys that are better then me make a lot more money and most of them have a lot more experience . I wish I had bosses like you .


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 20, 2010)

back to coaching options...

Since Dooley Jr. went to UT then it would only be fitting for Spurrier JR. to go to Georgia.



seriously, would charlie strong leave louisville to take the head job at UGA?  It would be a defensive minded coach as some here have indicated...


----------



## ACguy (Sep 20, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> SC has very few seniors, next year was supposed to be the best shot for the east, so far this year has been a bit of a surprise.  So I don't see next year being any easier of a road for UGA.



Are you saying that UGA's SEC schedule next year is not a lot easier then UF's ? Please tell me why . 

I can't see UGA hiring Charlie Strong to be the head coach after one year at Louisville . If they were going to go they route they should get  Kelly from ND.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Out of conference games have nothing to do with how a team finishes in the conference . You should know that because it if did GT would have a problem after losing to Kansas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dear Lord.  Here we go with the satisfied with mediocrity thing.  The old standby.  No we aren't.

Dude if I was your boss you would be out of luck.  Your mouth would have gotten you fired a long time ago.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 20, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh dear Lord.  Here we go with the satisfied with mediocrity thing.  The old standby.  No we aren't.
> 
> Dude if I was your boss you would be out of luck.  Your mouth would have gotten you fired a long time ago.



Well are you ok with not winning the east or not ? How long should Richt be able to keep his job and not win the east ? 10 years ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Well are you ok with not winning the east or not ? How long should Richt be able to keep his job and not win the east ? 10 years ?



No not ten years.  And he won't be given that long.  If things get bad enough he could conceivably get his walking papers at the end of this year.

I don't think it will come to that but it could happen.  If we lose to Tech, the rumbling will grow to a roar.

We have some tough games ahead so it could get ugly.

But I don't think it will get that bad.  

But if we lose several more and then have another bad season next year, 2011 will be his last in Athens.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 20, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> No not ten years.  And he won't be given that long.  If things get bad enough he could conceivably get his walking papers at the end of this year.
> 
> I don't think it will come to that but it could happen.  If we lose to Tech, the rumbling will grow to a roar.
> 
> ...



Next year with their schedule UGA should be 8-4 or better if Granthem is half the coach the fans think he is . This year could be real ugly though .


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 21, 2010)

HermanMerman said:


> Kirby Smart.



Smart choice...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 21, 2010)

oldenred said:


> i happen to know that saban would jump at the chance to go to GA



Bet he would...

R T R...


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 21, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> Let me ask you a serious question for all of those people who want Richt fired.
> 
> What reputable established coach is going to take the UGA job if you fire a guy who is one of the winningest active coaches in the country?
> 
> ...



Will one of you Dawg fans address this post?


----------



## centerc (Sep 21, 2010)

Save the money win 7 games with a no name like Clemson did.


----------



## Hogtown (Sep 21, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> Will one of you Dawg fans address this post?



The post is a red herring, so there isn't anything to address. The issue is NOT winning percentage and coaches all know that.  In the case of Georgia the issue is beating UF, winning the SEC East and the SEC title.   UF fired Ron Zook even though he had a winning record and we had plenty of top flight talent ready to come to coach at Florida.  The same situation will occur at Georgia.  There will be a boat load of coaches ready to head to Athens.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 21, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Are you saying that UGA's SEC schedule next year is not a lot easier then UF's ? Please tell me why .
> 
> I can't see UGA hiring Charlie Strong to be the head coach after one year at Louisville . If they were going to go they route they should get  Kelly from ND.



Road/home will be different but not "easier"...talent is not going to drop off next year.  Teams are either rebuilding or peaking...there is no "easy" year in the SEC.


I figure Richt will get one more year or two if he cleans out the offensive side like he did the defense.  That would put coaches like strong in play if he doesn't turn it around.  I don't think Richt is fired this year unless it is a complete disaster and they only win 2 or so SEC games...


----------



## ACguy (Sep 21, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Road/home will be different but not "easier"...talent is not going to drop off next year.  Teams are either rebuilding or peaking...there is no "easy" year in the SEC.
> 
> 
> I figure Richt will get one more year or two if he cleans out the offensive side like he did the defense.  That would put coaches like strong in play if he doesn't turn it around.  I don't think Richt is fired this year unless it is a complete disaster and they only win 2 or so SEC games...



Are you even reading what I am saying ? *I said UGA's SEC schedule next year is alot easier then UF's* . Please tell me how it's  not easier.

UGA's SEC schedule
South Carolina 
at Ole Miss 
Mississippi State   
at Tennessee  
at Vanderbilt
Florida1   
Auburn
Kentucky

UF's SEC schedule
Tennessee  
at Kentucky   
Alabama 
at LSU   
at Auburn 
Georgia 1   
Vanderbilt 
at South Carolina


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 21, 2010)

Hogtown said:


> There will be a boat load of coaches ready to head to Athens.


Who?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> Who?



I don't know but Tech was able to get a good coach.  UGA can do at least as well if we find ourselves in that situation.


----------



## DeWalt (Sep 21, 2010)

If yall want to start winning, check out these 3 guys...........

Nick Saban

Steve Spurrier

Urban Meyer


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 21, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know but Tech was able to get a good coach.  UGA can do at least as well if we find ourselves in that situation.



Who is better than Richt?  Seriously?  Jim Harbough?  Jim Harbough wouldn't even give UGA an interview.  He wants a pro job or the Michigan job if he leaves Stanford.  

Peterson?  Maybe, but why would he go to a school that just booted out one of the top ten most winningest active coaches in the NCAA and has never had a problem beating its rivals (Florida the exception in recent years)?

Lots of GT fans were scared that we could not get better than Gailey because Gailey at least had winning records, but Gailey couldn't beat UGA one time in seven years and in big games he laid an egg everytime.  We went after a coach whose offensive scheme isn't exactly appealing to many of the bigger schools.  It was a perfect fit.  We got lucky.

Is UGA willing to roll the dice?  What happens if you get another Goff?  And you traded him for a guy who has averaged ten wins a season?  Come on...  its time to wake up.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 21, 2010)

Taking the play calling away from bobo and hiring a solid offensive coordinator might be the ticket.  I'd say do that before firing Rich.  He is at this point however 100% responsible for any more off the field stuff.  If he can't control his kids off the field then he probably cant do it in the locker room either and he has got to go.



Skyjacker said:


> Who is better than Richt?  Seriously?  Jim Harbough?  Jim Harbough wouldn't even give UGA an interview.  He wants a pro job or the Michigan job if he leaves Stanford.
> 
> Peterson?  Maybe, but why would he go to a school that just booted out one of the top ten most winningest active coaches in the NCAA and has never had a problem beating its rivals (Florida the exception in recent years)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 21, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> If he can't control his kids off the field then he probably cant do it in the locker room either and he has got to go.



Bobby Bowden and Jimmy Johnson couldn't either.


----------



## THUNDER CHICKEN (Sep 21, 2010)

In your dreams !


----------



## Tim L (Sep 22, 2010)

Georgia cut off a leg to spite the toe when they fired Ray Goff; no telling what heights of glory Georgia would have achieved by now if they had kept coach Goff and truly bought into his clever system...maybe someone in Athens will man up to the mistakes since then and beg him to come back..bring back Ray (if he would be interested) and we will all be riding in high cotton again!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2010)

Rouster said:


> Georgia cut off a leg to spite the toe when they fired Ray Goff; no telling what heights of glory Georgia would have achieved by now if they had kept coach Goff and truly bought into his clever system...maybe someone in Athens will man up to the mistakes since then and beg him to come back..bring back Ray (if he would be interested) and we will all be riding in high cotton again!





But seriously.  We are still suffering for not doing right by Coach Erk Russell.


----------



## Hogtown (Sep 22, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> Who?



It is easier to answer who would not.  Established coaches that wouldn't come include those who would consider UGA as a lateral move - (Urban Myer, Nick Saban, Mack Brown, etc...).  Pretty much anyone else would listen to UGA - they have great facilities, great fan support, Athens is a top-flight college town and they pay their coaches well. Finally, never under estimate the draw of the SEC  - to come and play with the big boys is a huge draw.  UGA will have no problem, repeat no problem, attracting interest.


----------



## Tim L (Sep 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> But seriously.  We are still suffering for not doing right by Coach Erk Russell.



True; but he was too "old" when Dooley retired (never mind the national championships he won at Georgia Southern...all kidding aside, Richt has to go; for better or worse he has lost control of the team...I hope they don't put off the ineviatable like FSU did the last few years with coach Bowden....No there is one person that could right this gang up misfits, convicts, drunks, hoodlums, no accounts and troublemakers that have become the norm for Georgia Football...remember Clemson football back in the 70's?  They would win 2 or 3 games a year at best...Back then the Tigers were a bunch of hoods and misfits too like Georgia is now..Then they bought in Danny Ford....he sized up the players, decided who could be counted on and who couldn't and when someone got into trouble with the law, made a stuipied play in a game, or did anything to make the school look bad, he had his guys beat the crap out of the no goods during practice...after a few months of this the Clemson guys learned to have the right attitude, got their minds right, and stopped making mistakes..then low and behold they up and win the national championship....last I heard, Ford was in the timber business up around Senecca and has been out of coaching since the mid 1980's, but Georgia needs to make a move now and snatch him up while he is still available.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> But seriously.  We are still suffering for not doing right by Coach Erk Russell.



I was irritated at UGA for not hiring Erk for years!
This is the reason I want to see UGA stay the course with Richt; It could be a repeat of that type of mistake in coaching should UGA let Richt go. One or two off seasons do not constitute a head coaching change. I still say after this year Bobo is probably gone regardless of W-L record, and Richt/McGarity finds a serious offensive coaching staff that is more mature, and in tune with CMR's philosophy.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 22, 2010)

Rouster said:


> True; but he was too "old" when Dooley retired (never mind the national championships he won at Georgia Southern...all kidding aside, Richt has to go; for better or worse he has lost control of the team...I hope they don't put off the ineviatable like FSU did the last few years with coach Bowden....No there is one person that could right this gang up misfits, convicts, drunks, hoodlums, no accounts and troublemakers that have become the norm for Georgia Football...remember Clemson football back in the 70's?  They would win 2 or 3 games a year at best...Back then the Tigers were a bunch of hoods and misfits too like Georgia is now..Then they bought in Danny Ford....he sized up the players, decided who could be counted on and who couldn't and when someone got into trouble with the law, made a stuipied play in a game, or did anything to make the school look bad, he had his guys beat the crap out of the no goods during practice...after a few months of this the Clemson guys learned to have the right attitude, got their minds right, and stopped making mistakes..then low and behold they up and win the national championship....last I heard, Ford was in the timber business up around Senecca and has been out of coaching since the mid 1980's, but Georgia needs to make a move now and snatch him up while he is still available.



My family is from Sencea, Clemson area and my father was a Clemson Alum and I loved Danny Ford. It was a dark day when the power struggle happened and Danny got fired. But the days of the triple option are over and Danny proved the game has passed him by in that brief stop at Arkansas. But man I loved his approach to the game, I'm not sure that no nonsense, take no bull will work in todays game. Todays players are a different breed than in the blood and guts days, too pampered. BUT MAN THOSE WERE THE DAYS!!


----------



## GT1976 (Sep 22, 2010)

wow 3 games in and off with the CMRs head...UGA will be fine (after this year)like someone posted,new DC,new QB,plus played two GOOD football teams.BUT if uga really wants to WIN it ALL..The guy yall all LOVE to hate..SPURRIER is the man...think he would come to UGA???


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 22, 2010)

GT1976 said:


> wow 3 games in and off with the CMRs head...UGA will be fine (after this year)like someone posted,new DC,new QB,plus played two GOOD football teams.BUT if uga really wants to WIN it ALL..The guy yall all LOVE to hate..SPURRIER is the man...think he would come to UGA???



Not in a million years.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 22, 2010)

Hogtown said:


> It is easier to answer who would not.  Established coaches that wouldn't come include those who would consider UGA as a lateral move - (Urban Myer, Nick Saban, Mack Brown, etc...).


  Lateral Move?  Give me a break.  



> Pretty much anyone else would listen to UGA - they have great facilities, great fan support, Athens is a top-flight college town and they pay their coaches well. Finally, never under estimate the draw of the SEC  - to come and play with the big boys is a huge draw.  UGA will have no problem, repeat no problem, attracting interest.



You will if you fire a guy who is in the top ten winningest active coaches.  What coach wants to walk into that situation when the administration won't tolerate a top ten winningest coach?    You need to come down to earth.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 22, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> Lateral Move?  Give me a break.
> You need to come down to earth.



You gonna tell us that right now, today, the UGA HC position is better than UA, UF or UT?,....or were you admitting that UGA currently would be a downward move from either of those aforementioned schools...not lateral


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> You gonna tell us that right now, today, the UGA HC position is better than UA, UF or UT?,....or were you admitting that UGA currently would be a downward move from either of those aforementioned schools...not lateral



He meant that second thing.  He's a Techie.  he thinks Tech would be a step up from UGA.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Not in a million years.



Yes he wold Adam....as an addition to the trophy room.  UGA could get Woodys Taxidermy to do the work


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> He meant that second thing.  He's a Techie.  he thinks Tech would be a step up from UGA.



a techie?....that would explain some of his bizarre post...and not by a long shot is the Tech HC position even close to UGA's


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> a techie?....that would explain some of his bizarre post...and not by a long shot is the Tech HC position even close to UGA's



Not right now.  But if we keep this up...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not right now.  But if we keep this up...



Even if we win an NC before you do it never will be.  You have more fans, more students, a bigger stadium, more money, you are in a bigger football conference, easier academic recruiting standards, and a lot more media exposure.

I don't mind being the underdog though, it just makes it sweeter when we win.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 22, 2010)

I like tech,...but it is what it is


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 22, 2010)

Back to the original question:

Who was the the fat coach @ Kansas (or Kansas State) that got fired for beating his players?  Mangerino or something?

That guy!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 22, 2010)

FootLongDawg said:


> Back to the original question:
> 
> Who was the the fat coach @ Kansas (or Kansas State) that got fired for beating his players?  Mangerino or something?
> 
> That guy!!!



Yes.. I'll donate a few bucks to UGA if you hire him.


----------



## Tim L (Sep 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yes.. I'll donate a few bucks to UGA if you hire him.



Now THAT is who Georgia needs....who was that guy on Austin Powers; Fat Basdard....hire this guy; he beats the crap out of the trouble makers and makes an example of one by eating him in front of the rest of the team..only thing that could make it better would be if his coaches then go "West Virginia" on them after a loss, throw burning couches out windows, flip and burn cars, and such... 

A few weeks of that and the team would shape up.


----------



## olcowman (Sep 22, 2010)

Bill Cowher, I'm sorry if somebody else already posted this but i couldn't bear to read thru all the pathetic posts about how it is so wrong to be considering firing CMR and about how we might go 9-3 this year. LOL That makes me laugh till I cry everytime ya'll post it. I know some of you think none of this is poor ol' Coach Richt's fault and the rest of us don't know anything about football because we want his sorry hind end gone out of Athens. But he will be gone, maybe not this year, but the following for sure. I ain't going to point out the obvious reasons he's given us over the last 5 years but ya'll need to prepare to have your little hearts broke? Anyway Cowher is thinking out of the box, but i think he would entertain the thought and have the right attitude and demeaner to take hold of the program and get it back heading in the right direction maybe?


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 22, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> You gonna tell us that right now, today, the UGA HC position is better than UA, UF or UT?,....or were you admitting that UGA currently would be a downward move from either of those aforementioned schools...not lateral



Go read who I was responding to.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 22, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> a techie?....that would explain some of his bizarre post...and not by a long shot is the Tech HC position even close to UGA's



What bizarre posts?  I don't think the GT coaching job is better than UGA's.  I also don't think UGA's is better than Bama or Texas.  Florida is about even.

I was pointing out the absurdity of the guy who thought that those coaches would view the UGA job as a Lateral Move.  That's wishful thinking.


----------



## whitworth (Sep 22, 2010)

*I wouldn't know*

Does Vince Dooley have a pick yet?


----------



## Hogtown (Sep 22, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> Lateral Move?  Give me a break.
> 
> 
> 
> You will if you fire a guy who is in the top ten winningest active coaches.  What coach wants to walk into that situation when the administration won't tolerate a top ten winningest coach?    You need to come down to earth.



I am writing from a macro pint of view. When I say "lateral" I am saying UGA is big time, well funded,well supported. SEC program. Clearly my Gators, or UT or UA is better than UGA right now. In contrast Chris Peterson from BSU would view UGA as an upward move.  In regards as to whether you UGA would have a difficult time finding a replacement coach if Coach Richt - we will just have to disagree on this .


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 22, 2010)

Hogtown said:


> I am writing from a macro pint of view. When I say "lateral" I am saying UGA is big time, well funded,well supported. SEC program. Clearly my Gators, or UT or UA is better than UGA right now. In contrast Chris Peterson from BSU would view UGA as an upward move.  In regards as to whether you UGA would have a difficult time finding a replacement coach if Coach Richt - we will just have to disagree on this .



I think if UGA fires Richt this year they are going to end up with a B-list of candidates.  Peterson may be their only shot at getting someone who may be considered a step up.  I don't think he would come to UGA though.  

Muschamp may be their only chance and is he better than Richt?  That's a big time gamble.

I think anyone else they could get would not be better than what they have now.  They'll end up hiring a guy like Gene Chizik (Whatever the Auburn coach's name is).  A guy who wont wow the fanbase and is a real gamble, may pay off big time, or may be a total bust.  But that's what every school goes through to some extent.  Except for Bama Lama who just opens up the coffers and pays the top possible coach more money than God makes.


----------



## GT1976 (Sep 23, 2010)

uga may get ABOUT any coach it wanted(if CMR is gone) with enough money.Mack Brown wouldnt leave Texas for Anyone,uga dosent have That much money.I doubt Saban would leave either.


----------



## olcowman (Sep 23, 2010)

GT1976 said:


> uga may get ABOUT any coach it wanted(if CMR is gone) with enough money.Mack Brown wouldnt leave Texas for Anyone,uga dosent have That much money.I doubt Saban would leave either.



Oh my Lord, pulling for Tech all these years has done muddied up yore mind? You don't think that Saban was down there in Miami, in the middle of his vows to that orginization to "bring another super bowl trophy home" just a sitting in his office thinking about how much he loved the dolphins when the phone rung do you. I bet he was in there a counting his money and when they asked if he was interested in coaching at Alabama, the first words outta his mouth weren't "Coach the at Tide...Why that is my lifelong dream!!!" I would imagine it was more like "How much does it pay?" He bleeds cash money green when you cut him open, not Tide red, or Dolphin blue or that ugly LSU calf-scour yeller. He ain't much for hanging around when a better offer hits the table. It wouldn't surprise me to see him at one more really high profile program before he hangs it up. Sadly, I'm afraid when CMR is finally ran off, UGA will be several years away from anything even close to 'high-profile'.... he's dragging her down further every year and has picked up some speed this year!


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, the last time UGa hired a HC, they took an inexperienced assistant, so I assume no high profile HCs were interested in taking over the Dawgs. What has changed now?


----------



## x-mark (Sep 23, 2010)

Jim Harbaugh.  Thats the one.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 23, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Well, the last time UGa hired a HC, they took an inexperienced assistant, so I assume no high profile HCs were interested in taking over the Dawgs. What has changed now?



The program is in a lot better shape now than it was when Donnan left. UGA under Richt has had a good record over the last 10 years. We have been in the top 10 a lot and that gives the program a lot more exposure than it had in the past.

Add that to nicer facilities now, a huge fanbase, wealthy boosters, deep recruiting in GA, and the new AD and it makes it a very attractive job in my opinion.

Granted, giving Richt the boot after seeing him be one of the best active coaches in terms of W/L records would probably turn some coaches off. 

Point of the story... UGA is much more attractive today than it was in 2000.


----------



## centerc (Sep 23, 2010)

The challenge of building up a team would be the only reason satan would leave ALabama. They would beat any $$ offer that UGA put forth. I bet he made more $$ at MIami.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 23, 2010)

x-mark said:


> Jim Harbaugh.  Thats the one.



LOL!  Note to Dawg fans...  Jim Harbaugh will only coach at Michigan if he doesn't go to the pros.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 23, 2010)

toyota4x4h said:


> Larry Cocker is also lookin to get back in the mix.




#1.  Larry Coker is one of the worst D1 coaches of ALL time and is personally responsible for UM demise in the early 2000's

#2  He found a University in Tx. dumb enough to hire him to start their brand new football team and is currently employed.


----------



## olcowman (Sep 24, 2010)

No Bill Cowher fans? There is a track record of some success for coach's transitioning from the pro level to college and Cowher is the kind of coach that can fire a team up and hold their respect. He quit coaching at the pro-level due to the stress and regiment. I am not sure the job at UGA would be any less stressful but once he cleaned up all of Richt's thugs he could find himself back in a teaching the game situation which sounds better anyhow? One of the things that draws me to him is his style of football, the 'pound it up the gut' style is a staple in the sec and a proven success. I have no idea if he is even considering returning to the game, but he is not very old and still appeared to be in good shape. The couple of times I saw him working from the studio after he retired he looked and sounded as if he would rather be back on the sidelines. Does anyone know what he made at Pittsburg and whether or not he is currently employed? I am not a big fan of the pro pre-game shows so he may currently be working in that capacity and I have just missed seeing him.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 24, 2010)

Cowher....


On February 15, 2007, he signed on to The NFL Today on CBS as a studio analyst, joining Dan Marino, Shannon Sharpe, and Boomer Esiason.
On April 28, 2007, Cowher's remaining Pittsburgh belongings were to be auctioned off to the public. Only two items with Steeler logos were available for sale.[3]
In 2007, Cowher appeared in the ABC reality television series Fast Cars and Superstars: The Gillette Young Guns Celebrity Race, featuring a dozen celebrities in a stock car racing competition. Cowher matched up against Gabrielle Reece and William Shatner.
On March 4, 2008, Cowher responded to rumours concerning his coaching future by stating, "I'm not going anywhere."[4] The Cowhers placed their Raleigh, North Carolina home on the market, with the intention of building a new house two miles away.
Putting an end to numerous unfounded rumors of his return to coaching in the NFL in 2009, Cowher stated on The NFL Today that he did not plan to coach again in the immediate future.[5]


----------



## lab (Sep 25, 2010)

Former Steelers coach Bill Cowher's wife, Kaye Cowher, dies of skin cancer

http://www.usatoday.com/communities...coach-bill-cowhers-wife-dies-of-skin-cancer/1


----------



## gin house (Sep 25, 2010)

i think richt is a great coach but if i were a georgia fan and he got the boot i would probably want mike leach(former texas tech coach) with a very good defensive coor., i dont think grantham will work out in college ball,  this isnt the same as nfl, theres inferior players on his d unlike pro and jerry jones bought the best, what really did he do????  and i dont know where they were that good anyways?????  im not a hater but i think its wasted time for uga and grantham.  but leach would be a good head coach at uga.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 25, 2010)

gin house said:


> i think richt is a great coach but if i were a georgia fan and he got the boot i would probably want mike leach(former texas tech coach) with a very good defensive coor., i dont think grantham will work out in college ball,  this isnt the same as nfl, theres inferior players on his d unlike pro and jerry jones bought the best, what really did he do????  and i dont know where they were that good anyways?????  im not a hater but i think its wasted time for uga and grantham.  but leach would be a good head coach at uga.



You may turn out to be right about Grantham.  Too soon to know.

Mike Leach?  There is no way in this world.

If these folks get their way and Richt gets run off I wouldn't want Muschamp or Samrt either.

Lots of different reasons why but one of the biggest is, I don't want a first year head coach.  It's awful funny to me that nobody is mentioning Whittingham as a posssibility.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 25, 2010)

lab said:


> Former Steelers coach Bill Cowher's wife, Kaye Cowher, dies of skin cancer
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/communities...coach-bill-cowhers-wife-dies-of-skin-cancer/1



Did not know that. Sad to hear. Prayers for his family.


----------



## tcward (Sep 25, 2010)

May be the beginning of the end for "Joe Cool Richt" tonight.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

Is Earnest T Bass available?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Is Earnest T Bass available?



Didn't he run for Governor in the primaries this year?


----------



## bugeye1 (Sep 26, 2010)

1. Damon Evans
2. Quincy Carter
3. John Gruden???


----------



## chadair (Sep 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's awful funny to me that nobody is mentioning Whittingham as a posssibility.



I did!!


----------



## chadair (Sep 26, 2010)

chadair said:


> I agree, but he does a LOT with LESS talent, then any other coach at the moment.
> 
> "IF" Richt was to be booted, the dogs would do well to go outside the box. A Peterson type with a spread offense is harder to defend then the typical 2 man route that Richts schemes seem to favor!!
> 
> ...


here Brad


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 26, 2010)

chadair said:


> here Brad



Well you are smarter than the average bear.


----------



## chadair (Sep 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well you are smarter than the average bear.


thank ya buddy


----------



## centerc (Sep 26, 2010)

the coach at Ark might come back to GA


----------

